# Inky 04/29/07 - 07/17/12



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

My entire body hurts to announce the passing of Inky. Last night his eyes were bugging out a bit, and I couldn't bear to put him through the pain of another tumor pushing on his eyes. He had also started making some whistling and smacking sounds that made me think something extra might have been interfering in his nose/mouth. We gave him as much love as we could last night, and helped him cross over at the vet this morning. I had Inky for the most important 5 years of my life, and I can't imagine life without him. Inky baby, I am so sorry. You were such a fighter and we did our best for you, and today the best thing was to prevent you from suffering any more.










The last picture of Inky...


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how sad this decision is, but is the best in the end. He's now pain free on the other side running and eating lots of mealies. He was just an awsome gorgeous little guy. I won't lie, it's hard to loose a pet you where with for so long (I had Litchi for almost 6 1/2 years).

*hugs*


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Sending lots of love! I'm sorry about poor Inky...but at least he is pain free, now, and eating lots of mealies on the other side of the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss  he was such a special boy.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I am so, so sorry about Inky. He's at peace now, and he will watch for you up above.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. He was such a beautiful special boy. Hugs


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

HHC will never be the same without Inky, he's been a forum favorite for so many years, he will be dearly missed, RIP little guy, big hugs to you LG


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You have the emotional support of a whole forum if you need it, we are all here.

I only had my Flower for 6months, and she meant the world to me. I have had other animals in the pass that lived way longer than they were suppose to or had an average lifespan, and it always hurts..it feels like you need air and you can't get it.

I am sure he had a wonderful life and from the sounds of it, he was special. I am sure he loved you as much as you loved him.

Sending hugs and thoughts your way.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  
Hugs and prayers from me and Felix.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

For you my heart aches LG. The pain of loss. Such an unbearable feeling that will not go away; lingers forever in your heart. For you Inky, I am happy. You had a long and glorious life with wonderful parents who cared about every breath you took in this world. How lucky you are to have such unselfish parents who would not let you suffer one additional second. They sent you on to the next chapter in your life. You will see them again. But for now you will play and eat and sleep and run. Have so much fun Inky. I have loved you for a long time and I will miss you.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry about Inky, he was so loved by you and I'm sure he knew it. I hope you're ok, stay strong.


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

I'm also sorry for your loss! I'm sending my best wishes your way.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HUGS!!

RIP sweet Inky.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. Inky was a true hedgehog ambassador. We will all miss him and his big toothy smiles. You gave him a wonderful life and now he is watching over you.
Big, big hugs.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

I am so sorry Kim. I wish I was there for you. :/ i know how tough it is to loose a pet. and on my birthday... :/


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

I am so sorry, sending lots of love, run free little guy.
Lisa


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Inky was loved so much by you and everyone here on HHC.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, LG.

RIP Inky <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I will Miss his toothy grin and mischievous ways. You and Inky both have helped so many hedgie owner. His legacy lives on in your amazing book. I am so sorry.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

RIP Inky boy. <3 I agree with Larry - he was a huge favorite on the forums, including my favorite, and his pictures and smiles will be missed.  LOTS and lots of hugs to you, and I hope your other quillbabies can give you at least a bit of comfort.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Inky. He will be much missed! Such a cute boy! RIP Inky.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind words, the overwhelming support you've given throughout the last few weeks (and over his entire life!) has already helped heal my heart so much. I feel like the gaping hole is patched together with heartfelt memories of him and of everyone that knew him. I couldn't have asked for a better pet, or a better community to share him with.

I have a few pictures of our family and of him that I haven't posted here yet, so I would just like to put a few in here. This first one is the most recent, not even a month old. Somehow I knew that I wanted to get another family picture with him before something happened... I'm glad I did.









Another of our family









Happy to explore on his 5th birthday









Waking up after the exam diagnosing his tumor, sweet groggy boy









Keeping his spirits up









"Mommy, I love you no matter what, okay?" (taken while we were waiting to hear the results)









Dang it, there's still a little hole in my heart, and it's leaking out my eyes again. I think only time will help heal it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Those first two are definitely among my top favorite Inky pictures. That you thought to do family pictures, and how adorable they turned out, they're just perfect and make me smile.


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

your family pictures are beautiful  

RIP Inky


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Those picture are really awsome. My favorite is this one










Inky looked so cheeky with his tongue!

How nice you got time to make picture, I always regreat hot having them, my last ones with Litchi are so old and I never had ones with Tangelo. Cherish those pictures!


----------

